
Dormir en el limbo: radiografía de Airbnb – EL ESPAÑOL - malditojavi
http://datos.elespanol.com/proyectos/airbnb/
======
greenyoda
Translation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdatos.elespanol.com%2Fproyectos%2Fairbnb%2F&edit-
text=&act=url)

Summary: In Spanish cities, people are pulling large blocks of apartments off
the legal rental market to illegally rent them through AirBNB (just like in
NYC). Municipal governments are struggling to figure out how to deal with
this.

